# Lucky Kid



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I finally had a couple of hours to get out today and my son took advantage of it but I didn't even get off a shot.

On the second field we walked the puppy flushed up a single and shortly after that Reed walked into four and he shot one. Then my GSP was on point and Reed was about twenty yards off to the side and a little behind me and when I get up to her to find the bird I look over and the bird gets up about ten feet away from him and one more shot and another bird.

A little while later it is the same story dog on point I walk up and hear Reed a little behind me yell bird and then bang and he gets another. 
Three shots and three birds so I ask him if he is going to let me shoot and he says no. I would have to say he had a little luck on his side this day with all the birds flying his way.

Lucky 11 year old, I am sure we have him hooked on hunting for life.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin,

Thanks for sharing! Sounds like a great hunt for him! How is Jazz progressing?

Nice kennel and paint job...where did you get such a nice one? :wink:

Mike


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That nice paint job is by my dad, He thought that it would look sell with a camo paint job at his garage sale and when it didn't sell I told him I would give him $5 for it.

Jazz is doing good but I need to get her steady because when I walk up she tends to move in with me.

Oshie found a couple of birds but didn't point them and just flushed them but I am happy with that because I haven't gotten him out much this summer, He is smelling the birds and did back Jazz once when she was on point so I am confident a little work and he will be good.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Springer
How's that gordon working for u? I have always wanted to get one.
Sounds like you have a hunter on your hands there.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> Springer
> How's that gordon working for u? I have always wanted to get one.


I really like the way he runs. He is just over a year and I really haven't done a whole lot of bird work with him, I hope to take care of that this fall. He did flush a couple of sharps and did back my GSP once on Sunday so I am confident that he will turn out with a little work.


----------

